# power outages



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

i just had the power go out for a couple minutes, kinda scared me though cause who knows how long it could of lasted

4 weeks of cycling down the toob if the bacteria dies

what do you guys do to keep the tank going,


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I had one last winter that lasted 30 hours and fortunately no fish losses and my bacteria stayed intact. A good recommendation is to have battery operated air pumps available for each tank owned during those wonderful winter months. I was working on a DIY emergency power supply write up but got sidetracked lately for personal reasons.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

what would the main thing to worry about be, oxygen in the water i would guess

would taking cup fulls and dumbing them back in the water from a good height work, i doubt i'll ever get around to setting up an emergency battery supplie


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

boozehound420 said:


> what would the main thing to worry about be, oxygen in the water i would guess
> 
> would taking cup fulls and dumbing them back in the water from a good height work, i doubt i'll ever get around to setting up an emergency battery supplie
> [snapback]1032368[/snapback]​


That would work, but are you really going to stand there all day doing that. A battery operated air pump only cost around 5-10 bucks. Definitely worth the investment. And yes, the main concern would be oxygen them temperature if you live somewhere where it's cold.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

heat would be my main concern!

When I had a 24hour power outage last christmas I filled about 6 large bottles up with boiling water and placed them in the tank to keep things warm. I replaced these every 3-4hours.

As for filter media just take it out your filters and leave it in your tank, as then it will not die on you.

And as jerry said, get a battery operated airpump or similar and get that going aswell.


----------



## novicimo (Sep 21, 2004)

heh i "borrowed" a huge UPS from work. my power went out for 24 once and it kept the tank running and the meter still had juice left. but i only have 1 of my 2 filters on it, my heater, and air pump.
i guess the UPS is designed to keep multiple servers running for 12 hours, it fricken huge, like 4-4.5 feet high and like 2-3 feet wide. it took 4 of us to wheel it into my house. i say wheel because we tried lifting it and multiple back injuries later that was not an option


----------



## WildRed (May 19, 2005)

i think i'm gonna by some battery operated pumps...any such thing as a battery operated heater?


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

i bought 1 of those battery backups that computers use incase power goes out when im not home. i have the heater airpup and filters pluged into it.

because loosing power in the NE in wilter is so common my fater and i ran power cables in the wall so the main devices have power with a generator with the pull of a cord and a flick of a switch. i finally talked him into getting a SMALL 2nd generator for my fish.


----------



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

Those who live on the East Side of North America probably remember that huge blackout we had in August 2003. I managed to get the last battery powered air pump and bought a couple more when they restocked. I just have to remember to recharge the batteries every now and then. My 100G does not lose temp too quickly but if it got low, I would do what Craig does, using my BBQ to heat the water.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Natt King Shoal said:


> Those who live on the East Side of North America probably remember that huge blackout we had in August 2003. I managed to get the last battery powered air pump and bought a couple more when they restocked. I just have to remember to recharge the batteries every now and then. My 100G does not lose temp too quickly but if it got low, I would do what Craig does, using my BBQ to heat the water.
> [snapback]1033714[/snapback]​


During Hurricane Isabelle I was without power for nearly 2 days or so.... You have a few concerns during these times.

1) Temperature - Piranha can stand some pretty cold temperatures but if worse comes to worse you can slowly add some warm water in to bring the temps back up. Remember, slow and steady is key. You do not want to stress the fish further.

If its HOT... this can be a problem. Best bet is to get some tupperware or something, throw some ice in it, and float it on the top of your tank. This will gently bring the temperature back down.

2) AIR - Without your filters going your water is not getting aerated. Gas exchange at the surface is not enough to sustain your fish. This is why its IMPERATIVE to have battery operated air pumps and plenty of batteries on hand. They are noisy and loud, but really do work.

3) Ammonia - DO NOT FEED when the power is out. Monitor your water parameters closely. If they get too high, perform a partial water change.

Most importantly, OBSERVE YOUR FISH for signs of stress. If you see them gasping at the top, they need air. Observe your fish during power outages to get a handle on what their needs may be.

They will probably come out a little beat up, but they will be alive.


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

awesome replies!


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

I bought a $60 power inverter plug it into the cigarette lighter in my car and run everything in my tank off of it and my T.V. when my power goes out. The only down side is leaving ur car run with gass prices the way they are right now but it beats buyin a $500 generator and it will keep your fish alive during those pinches when ya power is out. You can get a 12 volt inverter for between 50 and 100 bucks other than that all ya need is a long enough extension cord to reach from ur car to ur tank and waaa laaaa!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

zippa said:


> I bought a $60 power inverter plug it into the cigarette lighter in my car and run everything in my tank off of it and my T.V. when my power goes out. The only down side is leaving ur car run with gass prices the way they are right now but it beats buyin a $500 generator and it will keep your fish alive during those pinches when ya power is out. You can get a 12 volt inverter for between 50 and 100 bucks other than that all ya need is a long enough extension cord to reach from ur car to ur tank and waaa laaaa!
> [snapback]1034001[/snapback]​


Another GREAT idea! Thanks!


----------



## blindside (Mar 25, 2005)

some great ideas and solutions to power cuts, great thread this!

ian


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

power went out for 4 hours last night, i was so hammerd i couldnt stay up to add some oxygen everyonce and a while, but thanks to you guys i took out the filter bags and sponge and pu them in the fish tank, and filled up my overflow filter as much as it could, cause when it first shuts of the intake tube empties like half way down, and it doesnt have enough power to suck it all the way up on its own so i filled it up as much as it would go, just enough so it could start up on its own without me pouring water in it

ow and not 1 fish died, and my cycle is now DONE!!!!!! time for piranhas


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Over last Xmas I lost power for 3.5 days. One night the temp got down to -5 degrees. My house inside was down to 39 degrees. I placed blankets over the tanks and changed water ever 3 hours (all through the nights also) to keep temp in the water and to keep the water conditions ok. I did not lose any fish and when power came back on, my wet/drys did not lose bacteria.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

i steal the big back up battery off of my comp.


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

WildRed said:


> i think i'm gonna by some battery operated pumps...any such thing as a *battery operated heater?*[snapback]1033399[/snapback]​


yes! i saw some on an online store (bigals/petsolutions....) or an lfs. i know for a fact that it is available, however don't quite know where. :/

just do some search on it and im sure you'll find something. i think what you need when the power goes out, is a battery operated pump and heater. and as mike said feeding at a minimum or none at all.


----------

